# Physiotherapist from UK looking for a job in singapore



## nishamistry

Hi I would like to relocate to Singapore in Augest 2012. I am a musculoskeletal outpatients physiotherapist from the UK and would like to know the best way of getting a job as a physio. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## simonsays

where did you graduate from ?

Physios, unless they possess 'recognisable' qualifications, are paid low, on par with the local pay for physios .. as here, Physios don't go through a full term course. It is a polytechnic equivalent course .. hence the low pay.

Of course, if you have recognised qualifications you can expect more.


----------



## nishamistry

thank you very much for getting back to me

I qualified in 2006 from University of the West of England with a BSc in Physiotherapy (3 year course). I also have a MSc in Orthopaedic Medicine from Middlesex University.

Where would be the best places to start applying to?

thank you


----------



## simonsays

You should start off with MOH holdings, and such people

I did some checks, and it is very rare for hospitals to engage nurses directly. And forget the VWOs, being non-profit organisations, their pay is low and you will not be able to compete with Myanmar and Philippine staff.


----------



## nishamistry

Thank you very much for your quick reply, I will try MOH first and see how I go


thanks again


----------



## simonsays

If you have enough posts and can pm do pm me so I can provide some more pointers


----------



## suep4040

*Physio practice Turf City*

There is an excellent practice called City Osteopathy and Physiotherapy that runs two practices , one in the central business district, Robinson Road and another at Turf Club Road. They cover many of the major sports teams expecially Rugby, but also have a broad spectrum of practitioners that cover other sporting and non sporting injuries aswell as Orthopaedic rehabilitation either pre or post surgery. Most of their practitioners have been UK trained and registered - working at a high level of expertise in the Uk and here.
I know they are expanding -so it might be worth googling them and contacting them to see if they have any vacancies. Good luck - expect you will have found a job by now


----------

